# URGENT! Fiance Visa. Supporting documents to sheffield? Thanks.



## Xman1990 (Jul 27, 2017)

My fiancee is in Singapore and I am in UK, we both Chinese. We finished our documents preparation and I was just about to send my files to her via courier in next few days, but yesterday I found that ALL THE SUPPORTING DOCUMENTS need to courier to Sheffield UK rather than to the applicant.

I did do some research but I can't find any article for how and what documents need to be send by applicant in their country, and for sponsor to send to Sheffield UK?

Could you please help with these details please as I really do not have any idea for these details and what we should send to 2 different place? Would be ever more appreciated if you could provide me any online article reference, etc guidance or article on gov or home office website. 

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## ylyy131 (Jun 2, 2017)

Hi Xman

I'm in the UK and my fiance is in Morocco. When we submitted his application, we sent all the supporting documents to Sheffield along with his online application form (printed) and confirmation of Biometrics. When he went to TLS office in Rabat for his biometrics, the lady asked if he has any supporting documents with him to pass over, and he told her that he would send it to Sheffield from the UK, and the lady said ok. BUT, in Rabat they've only recently changed the rules that all documents must be sent to Sheffield. We found out later that if he did bring the supporting documents with him that day, they would scan all for him at the centre.

I believe now many visa application centres have document scanning facility. But do check with the local VFS or TLS in Singapore.


----------



## Kbida (Jun 20, 2017)

Hi,

We got married in El Jadida on 25/07/2017 and I returned to the UK (Birmingham) with all the documents (hers & mine) required for visa purposes to post to Sheffield, UK. My wife has her biometrics appointment on 14/08/2017 in Rabat.

1. As far as I know she only needs to take her passport and the below:

"When attending your appointment you must take with you a print out of your appointment confirmation,
a print out of your visa application (signed and dated), your online visa fee receipt and any supporting
documents. If you intend using the Priority Service option, you must pay the Priority Service fee on the
Teleperformance website at uk.tlscontact.com before attending your appointment and bring the receipt
with you"

2. I have all the supporting documents (hers and mine) with me in the UK as I will be posting them all to Sheffield based on what I read here: https://static.tlscontact.com/media/...t_apps_mar.pdf

3. Have you paid for the priority service?

Thanks!


----------



## ylyy131 (Jun 2, 2017)

Kbida said:


> Hi,
> 
> We got married in El Jadida on 25/07/2017 and I returned to the UK (Birmingham) with all the documents (hers & mine) required for visa purposes to post to Sheffield, UK. My wife has her biometrics appointment on 14/08/2017 in Rabat.
> 
> ...


1. Yes, she only needs to take her passport, printed online application form (signed and dated) and visa payment receipt. If you're using the priority service, then you have to take that payment receipt, too.

2. I couriered all the supporting documents from the UK via Royal Mail next day special delivery signed for.

3. Yes - paid £551 and it's day 42 today.


----------



## Kbida (Jun 20, 2017)

Many thanks!!!!

Is that 42 days or working days?

Hope you get your visa anytime now!

If you don't mind could your post/message me your document checklist?

Thanks!


----------



## Xman1990 (Jul 27, 2017)

ylyy131 said:


> Hi Xman
> 
> I'm in the UK and my fiance is in Morocco. When we submitted his application, we sent all the supporting documents to Sheffield along with his online application form (printed) and confirmation of Biometrics. When he went to TLS office in Rabat for his biometrics, the lady asked if he has any supporting documents with him to pass over, and he told her that he would send it to Sheffield from the UK, and the lady said ok. BUT, in Rabat they've only recently changed the rules that all documents must be sent to Sheffield. We found out later that if he did bring the supporting documents with him that day, they would scan all for him at the centre.
> 
> I believe now many visa application centres have document scanning facility. But do check with the local VFS or TLS in Singapore.


Have phoned singapore last week, they said they do not have help line and asked me to phone UK number. :Cry:


----------



## Xman1990 (Jul 27, 2017)

ylyy131 said:


> 1. Yes, she only needs to take her passport, printed online application form (signed and dated) and visa payment receipt. If you're using the priority service, then you have to take that payment receipt, too.
> 
> 2. I couriered all the supporting documents from the UK via Royal Mail next day special delivery signed for.
> 
> 3. Yes - paid £551 and it's day 42 today.


Thanks for your reply. 
1. And we found https://www.vfsglobal.co.uk/singapore/how_to_apply.html just now, but it doesn't mention what file will need to be handed in singapore, and what files need to be post to sheffield, could you show me any article or list please?

2. In terms of cover letter from applicant, and 1 letter from me(sponsor), do we need to change anything due to the files need to send to sheffield? Is that we need to provide photocopies of all the original documents we submit?

3. For the priority £551 extra service, it said 5 days on the websitehttps://www.vfsglobal.co.uk/singapore/user_pay_services.html#1, and you said 42days? could you please clarify this? and is that standard service will take 16weeks?

Many thanks for your help. Thanks very much.


----------



## ylyy131 (Jun 2, 2017)

Xman1990 said:


> Have phoned singapore last week, they said they do not have help line and asked me to phone UK number. :Cry:


Try this link! From the VFS Singapore website


----------



## Xman1990 (Jul 27, 2017)

ylyy131 said:


> Try this link! From the VFS Singapore website


Thanks very much. I saw this PDF this morning. but still not very sure for my question. Could you give me direct direction if you don't mind.


----------



## ylyy131 (Jun 2, 2017)

Kbida said:


> Many thanks!!!!
> 
> Is that 42 days or working days?
> 
> ...


It's 42 working days. I submitted early June. Priority was supposed to be 15 working days. Apparently they are having a logjam in Sheffield, hence the delay. I sent them an email and they said it's only an estimation and that there is not guarantee they can process the application within 15 working days. "_We aim to..._ :rolleyes2: But they did say they put priority applications at the front of the queue. Hopefully it won't be too long for me now inshaAllah!

My checklist for Fiance Visa:
1. Priority Settlement Visa Service payment confirmation receipt
2. Completed Visas4UK online application with passport photograph
3. Completed Appendix 2 VAF4A
4. English language evidence - IELTS test certificate
5. TB test result
6. Prepaid electronic shipping label and envelope
7. Proof of relationship
- statement letter from applicant
- statement letter from sponsor
- support letter from sponsor's father
- support letter from applicant's family member
- photographs
- WhatsApp chatlog
- phone/video call log
- flight tickets, hotel bookings, stamped visas
8. Financial evidence
- letter from employer
- employment contract
- payslips
- P60
- bank statement
9. Accommodation evidence
- letter from my parents allowing us to live at their house rent free
- tenancy agreement
10. Proof of intent to marry


I think that's about it.


----------



## Xman1990 (Jul 27, 2017)

ylyy131 said:


> It's 42 working days. I submitted early June. Priority was supposed to be 15 working days. Apparently they are having a logjam in Sheffield, hence the delay. I sent them an email and they said it's only an estimation and that there is not guarantee they can process the application within 15 working days. "_We aim to..._ :rolleyes2: But they did say they put priority applications at the front of the queue. Hopefully it won't be too long for me now inshaAllah!
> 
> My checklist for Fiance Visa:
> 1. Priority Settlement Visa Service payment confirmation receipt
> ...


Dear my friend, your advice is excellent. But I still have below questions if you don't mind. Just try to make everything correct.

1. When your fiancee submit her files in her country, what she need to submit to the application center? Did she post her files to you before she done this in her country or after? as the files all need to be within 28days, is that online application date(the first step) is the date for 28 days count from?

2. On you list, it seems like you submit the whole documents except her original passport? Can you advise what the origin local center did? Did they just photocopy of all your fiancee's files and return to her on the same day? Also, did you provide all a set of photocopies for all the original file in your application? 


3. For 'Proof of intent to marry', as we can't do anything until my fiancee's fiancee visa is issued, so I only have a screenshot of an email correspondence with UK register office. is this good enough?


----------



## Xman1990 (Jul 27, 2017)

1 more question on the top of above, when submit the files to sheffield, did you use the 2d barcode separator to put the files?

do we need to put the files in any orders?


----------



## Xman1990 (Jul 27, 2017)

Another question, do we need to pay for NHS fees? I think we do not need to pay this fees as this visa is not longer than 6 months. Am I correct? Thanks.


----------



## ylyy131 (Jun 2, 2017)

Xman1990 said:


> Another question, do we need to pay for NHS fees? I think we do not need to pay this fees as this visa is not longer than 6 months. Am I correct? Thanks.


1. My fiance submitted his original passport, printed online application form, visa payment receipt and priority service payment receipt at the centre. The rest of the documents (all original) I had it with me in the UK and couriered to Sheffield. What I was told is the 28 days is from the date of online application submitted. 

2. Visa centre only took his biometrics and photo and the documents that he brought with him. 

3. I did the same. Then I explained in my letter of statement also.

4. I didn't use the barcode separator. Yes, put all documents in order as per instruction in the link I gave earlier. 

5. No NHS fee for fiance visa. When you make the online application, make sure you choose the correct category. Settlement > Marriage. It won't ask you to pay the NHS fee.

All the best!


----------



## Xman1990 (Jul 27, 2017)

1. ok, so after my fiancee done the online application, she only need to bring 'original passport, printed online application form, visa payment receipt and priority service payment receipt' to Singapore VFS office?

2. the same as above

3. 
I have done so.

4. 
as instruction shows https://www.vfsglobal.co.uk/singapore/. Do you think I need to use barcode separator for the files I courier to Sheffield?

5. 
Great. No NHS need to be applied.


----------



## ylyy131 (Jun 2, 2017)

Hi Xman

As per the instruction on the website, it says:
_Effective 17 March 2017, a scanning process for supporting documents in UK Visa Application Centre, Singapore will be introduced for *all visa categories*.

Before you visit the Visa Application Centre please click here to view these details.

*A scanning process for settlement supporting documents in the UK Visa Application Centre in Singapore has been introduced*. This will affect where you need to send your supporting documents. Before you visit the visa application centre please click here to view the details._


However, the link to view the details say:
_UK Visas & Immigration is changing the way UK settlement visa applicants in Singapore submit their
supporting documents.
From 10 April 2017, all supporting documents should be sent to the UK address below by the sponsor or
applicant.
Settlement Applications, International Operations and Visas
PO Box 5852
Sheffield
United Kingdom
S11 0FX _


----------



## Xman1990 (Jul 27, 2017)

Thanks Ylyy131.

that is what I think that all files still need to be sent to sheffield. correct?

but their website is confused me very much. 







ylyy131 said:


> Hi Xman
> 
> As per the instruction on the website, it says:
> _Effective 17 March 2017, a scanning process for supporting documents in UK Visa Application Centre, Singapore will be introduced for *all visa categories*.
> ...


----------



## Xman1990 (Jul 27, 2017)

It does not mention barcode separator need to be done with the submition. 
Do I still need to do it? CONFUSED!:Cry:



ylyy131 said:


> Hi Xman
> 
> As per the instruction on the website, it says:
> _Effective 17 March 2017, a scanning process for supporting documents in UK Visa Application Centre, Singapore will be introduced for *all visa categories*.
> ...


----------



## ylyy131 (Jun 2, 2017)

Hahaha yeahhh it's confusing! But I think if you're sending the documents to Sheffield, you don't need to use the barcode separators, as those are for scanning purpose.


----------



## Xman1990 (Jul 27, 2017)

HAHA... I am crying and you are laughing. LOL....

double checking, are you sure I do not need the barcode separator when I submit to Sheffield? 



ylyy131 said:


> Hahaha yeahhh it's confusing! But I think if you're sending the documents to Sheffield, you don't need to use the barcode separators, as those are for scanning purpose.


----------



## ylyy131 (Jun 2, 2017)

Haha don't cry yettt, the battle has only just begun!

I didn't use the barcode separators when I sent my documents to Sheffield. Just make sure you arrange the documents in the right order, you should be fine.


----------



## Xman1990 (Jul 27, 2017)

I have another question if you don't mind.

When the application to Sheffield, did you also submit a set of photocopies for all the original files? 



ylyy131 said:


> Haha don't cry yettt, the battle has only just begun!
> 
> I didn't use the barcode separators when I sent my documents to Sheffield. Just make sure you arrange the documents in the right order, you should be fine.


----------



## ylyy131 (Jun 2, 2017)

I submitted all original documents, made one set photocopy of everything, and included a pre-paid shipping label and envelope.


----------



## Xman1990 (Jul 27, 2017)

WOW, your reply is very fast. Thanks.

Did you paid for priority service? it cost extra £551. Do you know what is the difference between this to normal service? have you received your fiance visa yet? I remember you mention 42days, what is this? 



ylyy131 said:


> I submitted all original documents, made one set photocopy of everything, and included a pre-paid shipping label and envelope.[/QUO


----------



## ylyy131 (Jun 2, 2017)

I did pay for priority, which according to the TLS website in Rabat they aim to process priority application within 15 working days. Today is day 46 since biometrics. Priority will put your application at the front of the queue. I was told that Sheffield is dealing with a logjam of settlement applications right now, so people have to wait much longer. I'm 14 working days away from the standard processing time, which is 60 working days, and that is after having paid that extra £551. I hope I will get the decision by then, God's willing, in the meantime, just have to stay positive! 

Worth following this thread.


----------



## Xman1990 (Jul 27, 2017)

ylyy131 said:


> I did pay for priority, which according to the TLS website in Rabat they aim to process priority application within 15 working days. Today is day 46 since biometrics. Priority will put your application at the front of the queue. I was told that Sheffield is dealing with a logjam of settlement applications right now, so people have to wait much longer. I'm 14 working days away from the standard processing time, which is 60 working days, and that is after having paid that extra £551. I hope I will get the decision by then, God's willing, in the meantime, just have to stay positive!
> 
> Worth following this thread.


would you have your £551 back as it take much more longer than 15 days?


----------



## ylyy131 (Jun 2, 2017)

I don't know, I've read that some people have got their money back after they made a complaint. I'm going to give it a go, but I'll wait until my 60 days is up first and see how it goes from there.


----------



## Xman1990 (Jul 27, 2017)

ylyy131 said:


> I don't know, I've read that some people have got their money back after they made a complaint. I'm going to give it a go, but I'll wait until my 60 days is up first and see how it goes from there.


Good luck my friend. 

when you fill applicant form, do I need to pay attention for something?

and the appendix form is written by hand?


----------



## ylyy131 (Jun 2, 2017)

Thank you Xman.

Just make sure you fill it properly with correct info and details. Yes appendix form hand written.

All the best!


----------



## Xman1990 (Jul 27, 2017)

ylyy131 said:


> I submitted all original documents, made one set photocopy of everything, and included a pre-paid shipping label and envelope.


morning.

When you put the files, did you use any thing to separate the original files and copies?


----------



## Xman1990 (Jul 27, 2017)

hope you had a good weekend.

Just wondering when you post all files to sheffield, which address you post to? and did you use post office special next day delivery service to sheffield? for the return envelopment you enclosed inside your application, was that special next day delivery too?


ylyy131 said:


> Thank you Xman.
> 
> Just make sure you fill it properly with correct info and details. Yes appendix form hand written.
> 
> All the best!


----------



## ylyy131 (Jun 2, 2017)

yes, special next day delivery to the address given on the instruction sheet on TLS Rabat website. Try and check the pdf file again, it should have the address. For the return envelope, it shouldn't matter which service you use. If you want your documents back early, you can use special next day delivery.


----------



## Xman1990 (Jul 27, 2017)

Is the below address you post all your files to?

Settlement Applications, International Operations and Visas 
PO Box 5852 
Sheffield 
United Kingdom 
S11 0FX

And when you put the files, did you use any thing to separate the original files and copies?

Thanks.



ylyy131 said:


> yes, special next day delivery to the address given on the instruction sheet on TLS Rabat website. Try and check the pdf file again, it should have the address. For the return envelope, it shouldn't matter which service you use. If you want your documents back early, you can use special next day delivery.


----------



## AspecMae (Aug 12, 2017)

Hi, I am from Singapore and my fiancé is from UK. We are currently waiting my our fiancé visa approval.

For documents which your fiancee is holding in Singapore will be scanned in VFS Singapore Office and submit to Home Office in Sheffield. For documents in your possession in UK, you'll have to courier it to Sheffield directly.


----------



## Xman1990 (Jul 27, 2017)

Dear AspecMae,

Thanks very much for your reply. 

Do you mean your applicant files are all scanned in VFS Singapore, and they do not need to be post to Sheffield? Could you tell me the details of what files scanned from you? And do you need to pay for the scanning cost?

If you don't mind, I really would like to talk to you directly over the phone. but I could not find the function here to message you. Could you let me know your phone number so I could phone you? Many thanks.




AspecMae said:


> Hi, I am from Singapore and my fiancé is from UK. We are currently waiting my our fiancé visa approval.
> 
> For documents which your fiancee is holding in Singapore will be scanned in VFS Singapore Office and submit to Home Office in Sheffield. For documents in your possession in UK, you'll have to courier it to Sheffield directly.


----------



## AspecMae (Aug 12, 2017)

Xman1990 said:


> Dear AspecMae,
> 
> Thanks very much for your reply.
> 
> ...



I brought all the documents back from UK (including applications form, sponsor document & my documents) and during the appointment with VFS Singapore, all the documents are scanned at VFS Singapore and forward to Sheffield later. No additional charges for scanning. 

My appointment with VFS Singapore was on 18 July afternoon 2pm, the whole procedure (checking documents, scanning and biometric) take less than 30 mins. On the same day at 3pm, I received a SMS to informed me that the documents was forward to UKVI and at 830pm received an acknowledgment email from UKVI Sheffield on my application.
Documents that I have submit is rather similar to those that ylyy131 posted here. 
Until today, I hear nothing from them.


----------



## Xman1990 (Jul 27, 2017)

AspecMae said:


> I brought all the documents back from UK (including applications form, sponsor document & my documents) and during the appointment with VFS Singapore, all the documents are scanned at VFS Singapore and forward to Sheffield later. No additional charges for scanning.
> 
> My appointment with VFS Singapore was on 18 July afternoon 2pm, the whole procedure (checking documents, scanning and biometric) take less than 30 mins. On the same day at 3pm, I received a SMS to informed me that the documents was forward to UKVI and at 830pm received an acknowledgment email from UKVI Sheffield on my application.
> Documents that I have submit is rather similar to those that ylyy131 posted here.
> ...


----------



## AspecMae (Aug 12, 2017)

Let me shared my checklist here:

* All original versions only (the Home Office will not accept photocopies)

 * All non-English documents must be accompanied with certified translations  

* 2 new passport- sized photographs each from you, your partner and each  dependent child

* Your partner’s British passport / passport with Indefinite Leave to Remain  visa (certified/notarised copies accepted – please include every page  including blank pages)  

* Your old and new passports containing UK visas  

* Your child’s British passport / Indefinite Leave to Remain documents (if any)  

* Child’s birth certificate (if above is relevant)  

* Marriage certificate (if any)  

* Divorce certificates from previous marriages (if any)  

* Valid Tuberculosis (TB) test medical certificate  

* UK degree award / English language test certificate above CEFR level A1  

* UK Tenancy agreement / Land Registry document  

* Proof of cohabitation address (bills, bank statements, insurance, council,  medical documents etc.)  

* Floorplan/landlord letter/solicitor letter/estate agent advertisement  showing the size/number of bedrooms in the property  

* Child’s UK school / medical documents (if any)  

* Couple/family photographs  

* Joint / individual relationship chronology, future plans etc.  

* E-mails / chats / phone records (throughout separation)  

* Reference letters from friends and/or relatives (if any)  

* Romantic letters / greeting cards / social media updates (if any)


----------



## AspecMae (Aug 12, 2017)

Xman1990 said:


> AspecMae said:
> 
> 
> > I brought all the documents back from UK (including applications form, sponsor document & my documents) and during the appointment with VFS Singapore, all the documents are scanned at VFS Singapore and forward to Sheffield later. No additional charges for scanning.
> ...


----------



## Xman1990 (Jul 27, 2017)

My original plan was courier all to my fiancee in Singapore, and then she submit all with her in VFS. But just one day before my courier to her, I was told that 'From 10 April 2017, all supporting documents should be sent to the UK address below by the sponsor or applicant. 'https://www.vfsglobal.co.uk/singapore/pdf/Settlement-Singapur-english.pdf. So I kept my files in UK. And my fiancee has her files with her in Singapore. 

I really would like to know what is the proper procedure? the above saying all need to be post to Sheffield. 

What shall we do for our application submitsion?



AspecMae said:


> Xman1990 said:
> 
> 
> > All my documents are submitted to VFS Singapore and VFS checked and scanned all the documents to UKVI Sheffield.
> ...


----------



## AspecMae (Aug 12, 2017)

Xman1990 said:


> My original plan was courier all to my fiancee in Singapore, and then she submit all with her in VFS. But just one day before my courier to her, I was told that 'From 10 April 2017, all supporting documents should be sent to the UK address below by the sponsor or applicant. 'https://www.vfsglobal.co.uk/singapore/pdf/Settlement-Singapur-english.pdf. So I kept my files in UK. And my fiancee has her files with her in Singapore.
> 
> I really would like to know what is the proper procedure? the above saying all need to be post to Sheffield.
> 
> ...


----------



## Xman1990 (Jul 27, 2017)

now I see. you paid for solicitor to do so. Do you know what is the proper procedure?

What I wondering, is that what I doing is the correct procedure? 



AspecMae said:


> Xman1990 said:
> 
> 
> > My original plan was courier all to my fiancee in Singapore, and then she submit all with her in VFS. But just one day before my courier to her, I was told that 'From 10 April 2017, all supporting documents should be sent to the UK address below by the sponsor or applicant. 'https://www.vfsglobal.co.uk/singapore/pdf/Settlement-Singapur-english.pdf. So I kept my files in UK. And my fiancee has her files with her in Singapore.
> ...


----------



## AspecMae (Aug 12, 2017)

The solicitor was really a great help to organise, sort out/check all the documents before submission and she have done all the online application and miscellaneous paper work. 
We follow the steps as per Home Office request. 
The appointment with VFS Singapore was pretty straightforward. 

I do not know how far you have done or how you did your application or how complex is your documents preparation.

As I have mentioned to you earlier, it will be better if you are able to courier all your documents in your possession to your fiancee in Singapore. 
On the appointment date with VFS Singapore, she will present the application pack and submit her passport to them.
Take note that the document need to be arrange in order and separate out your documents and place the relevant barcode separator on top of each pile of document. You can download the barcode separator for HERE

Another option is you sent documents that are in your possession to Sheffield and your fiancee sent her document via VFS (Scanning) in Singapore, which my solicitor does not favour this option. Anything could happen during mailing, documents are been submitted separated which might cause some confusion in the process.

Give some thoughts on how you going to manage this part. 

I am not a legal advisor and just sharing my experience with you 

I have copy this from VFS Singapore Website, hope its helpful for you.

*Follow these steps to apply for a visa to the UK *

Step 1
Visit the UK government website for visas and immigration in Singapore and apply for a visa here - AccessUK.

Step 2
To complete the application process, you must book and attend an appointment at the visa application centre in Singapore. Walk-in applicants will not be admitted to the visa application centre. 

You can find more information on the ‘book an appointment’ page.

Step 3
On the day of your appointment, plan to arrive 10 minutes early at the visa application centre. Bring your appointment letter and application pack, your passport and a second valid form of identification.

When you arrive at the visa application centre you will collect a token. Wait until your token is called to make your application.

Please hold on to the receipt given to you at the time of your application submission as you will need this later to collect your documents.

Important note: the onus is on the applicant to ensure that all supporting documents they deem relevant are submitted at this time of application.

Step 4
Enrol your fingerprints and photograph (known as biometric information collection) at the visa application centre. This includes a digital finger scan (all 10 digits) and a digital photograph. The finger scan procedure uses an electronic scanner. No ink, liquid or chemical. You should ensure that your fingertips are free from any form of decoration (for example henna), cuts, abrasions or other markings as these may affect your ability to provide acceptable finger scans. Your digital photograph must be taken with full face and without sunglasses or tinted spectacles, or head covering unless it is worn for religious or medical reasons. Your face should be clearly visible with no hair across the eyes. We cannot process your visa application if you do not submit your biometric information.

Step 5
Choose whether you would prefer to collect your documents in person at the visa application centre or have them delivered to you by post.


----------



## AspecMae (Aug 12, 2017)

Xman1990 said:


> now I see. you paid for solicitor to do so. Do you know what is the proper procedure?
> 
> What I wondering, is that what I doing is the correct procedure?
> 
> ...


----------



## AspecMae (Aug 12, 2017)

I just saw another forum, one of our fellow Singapore is waiting too

<Sorry, no link to a rival site - Mod>


----------



## Itu1 (May 9, 2017)

Hi my husband is attending his biometric appointment next week in antalya turkey.

I cant make out if it's ok for me to send the supporting documents directly to Sheffield or does he have to taken them with him to the appointment?

Thanks


----------



## Msia12 (Nov 14, 2017)

Itu1 said:


> Hi my husband is attending his biometric appointment next week in antalya turkey.
> 
> I cant make out if it's ok for me to send the supporting documents directly to Sheffield or does he have to taken them with him to the appointment?
> 
> Thanks


Sponsor can send them to sheffield jist ensure you quote the GWF

Sent from my NX531J using Tapatalk


----------

